# Xanax helps but it makes me tired



## Taboo710 (Feb 15, 2009)

So xanax has been a miracle drug for me. It doesn't make me more social but at least i don't panic when im around people anymore. I usually take about 1 mg before work but the problem is if i take enough to help me with anxiety it makes me feel sluggish. is there any way to counter the tiredness and still take xanax?


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

coffee or tea maybe. black tea is activating yet not like coffee. you dont even have to drink a cup, you can just take a swig of coffee a few times throughout the day


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Me too. I notice a vast change in me compared to a few days before. I no longer feel that anxious but the drowsiness was a problem for me. I kept dozing off whenever i'm in immobile state, like sitting on a bus etc.

Luckily, it didn't affect my work or studies yet. Perhaps you just need to psych yourself up. Like keeping yourself busy or something.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

do you take short acting or xr?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you can try using taurine or make your own energy drinks without the guarana and other ingredients energy drinks have. depending how bad your anxiety is caffeine is like putting the gas on the brake and can backfire so dont over do the caffeine.


----------



## Taboo710 (Feb 15, 2009)

tremelo said:


> do you take short acting or xr?


pretty sure it's short acting b/c it hits me in like 10 minutes


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

A little bit caffeine, low dose Modafinil would be good too, but is hard to get.


----------

